# Levo SL vs. Orbea Rise, Is Rise' extra NM/power worth less dealer support?



## hartzpad (Sep 21, 2010)

Trying to decide between the Orbea Rise and the Specialized Levo SL, I'm currently riding a 2020 Stumpjumper Carbon Expert, so the Levo SL is very familiar. I'm worried the Levo SL doesn't have enough power (35 NM vs. Rise' 60 NM) and the Rise comes with better frame and components for the price. But the Orbea has very few dealers and I'm concerned about dealer support/warranty. I love the Levo SL's app and controls.

Is the Orbea's extra power and better value worth it over the Levo's better support and app?


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

For me it was, but only you can decide that for yourself....and your welcome for all of the useless advice.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Hard decision, would have been harder if both bikes were equal in availability. Went with the Levo and opted for dealer support. As I ride with my wife or solo no real need for me to climb any hills any faster than Turbo provides. At any rate I enjoy the feeling of getting a decent workout. We already owned Creos and were familiar with the motor and figured Turbo was good enough for any hills around here in NC.

My Levo motor had to be replaced due to a wheezing sound when pedaling with the motor off. Specialized did it in about a week and a half. I'd hate to be in that predicament with a distant Orbea dealer. I recently took a similar gamble buying a Husqvarna Vitpilen but went with the poor dealer support option and seriously regretted it after umpteen issues with the bike. Maybe that influenced my decision?

Good luck whichever you choose. I don't read/hear much from unhappy owners of either bike.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Make sure you can tolerate the levo sl motor noise Im surprised people dont talk about that more. I own both bikes and the sl sounds like hell compared to the rise. as far as power, the rise is much more powerful, its very noticeable, but the specialized motor I feel may be slighly understated as I don't feel it lacks power. Excluding noise and power, both bikes rides awesome.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

hartzpad said:


> Trying to decide between the Orbea Rise and the Specialized Levo SL, I'm currently riding a 2020 Stumpjumper Carbon Expert, so the Levo SL is very familiar. I'm worried the Levo SL doesn't have enough power (35 NM vs. Rise' 60 NM) and the Rise comes with better frame and components for the price. But the Orbea has very few dealers and I'm concerned about dealer support/warranty. I love the Levo SL's app and controls.
> 
> Is the Orbea's extra power and better value worth it over the Levo's better support and app?


Yes


----------



## Smilerz (Sep 18, 2007)

I went with the SL because I was concerned about support if I needed it. I really like the bike and it has more than enough power for me. It feels more like a regular bike and with the Mission Control App, you can adjust the settings for your preference.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Smilerz said:


> I went with the SL because I was concerned about support if I needed it. I really like the bike and it has more than enough power for me. It feels more like a regular bike and with the Mission Control App, you can adjust the settings for your preference.


Congrats!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

RDO said:


> Hard decision, would have been harder if both bikes were equal in availability. Went with the Levo and opted for dealer support. As I ride with my wife or solo no real need for me to climb any hills any faster than Turbo provides. At any rate I enjoy the feeling of getting a decent workout. We already owned Creos and were familiar with the motor and figured Turbo was good enough for any hills around here in NC.
> 
> My Levo motor had to be replaced due to a wheezing sound when pedaling with the motor off. Specialized did it in about a week and a half. I'd hate to be in that predicament with a distant Orbea dealer. I recently took a similar gamble buying a Husqvarna Vitpilen but went with the poor dealer support option and seriously regretted it after umpteen issues with the bike. Maybe that influenced my decision?
> 
> Good luck whichever you choose. I don't read/hear much from unhappy owners of either bike.


I thought you were anti-ebike?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hypocrite.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Gutch said:


> I thought you were anti-ebike?


I'm anti-ebike where they're not allowed. Unlike you I don't sneak or advocate taking mine into Dupont or Pisgah. I only do gravel, forest roads, Kanuga and will probably do Fire Mountain. We actually ride our Creos more and are planning to use the Levos out west on BLM lands.

FWIW I hope they stay banned in Dupont and Pisgah. There's a disability act that covers wheel chairs and such, maybe it could be extended to e-bikes?

As I own 7 motorcycles (which I ride legally) it wasn't some kind of ethical bridge-to-cross to purchase an e-bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Of course you do.. Who's the lazy guy now?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Whatever, glad your having fun on your ebikes, riding your Levo’s on fireroads... btw thanks for flaming me in the past, shows great character.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Whatever, glad your having fun on your ebikes, riding your Levo's on fireroads... btw thanks for flaming me in the past, shows great character.


Your quoted post shows nothing in my attitude that has changed.

Don't worry I won't have my fun ruined by having my character questioned by a character who advocates riding where you're not allowed.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Enjoy your ebikes and the new sport. Btw, Fire Mtn is very fun on one.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Enjoy your ebikes and the new sport. Btw, Fire Mtn is very fun on one.


Thanks, heading out for some gravel right now. Hopefully you've finally got your bike choices sorted out. Weather is good.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Not really the same bike - the power/assist difference is SUBSTANTIAL. Make that decision first. I suspect that will push you in the direction of the Rise, but it depends on your personal preference and the type of stuff you'll want to ride.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the Rise still has the edge, and the one I'd probably get, though I do prefer the Levo SL suspension. The Levo SL is still a great bike and the dealer support is handy. Orbea is moving to Boulder so they will sort of be local to me.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread needs more pictures


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mlx john said:


> This thread needs more pictures


OK.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

RDO said:


> Your quoted post shows nothing in my attitude that has changed.
> 
> Don't worry I won't have my fun ruined by having my character questioned by a character who advocates riding where you're not allowed.


What is the reason behind emtbs ban on certain roads? Are they dangerous? Too heavy?? We should prohibit anyone over 220 lbs to ride those trails! Woohoo!

I just love "yes men" to the system. Bet you wear two masks to satisfy local authorities. ?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah, you're such a rebel!  You probably won't even complain when I pass you on the trail with my two stroke dirt bike (which will have its own mask) and my three mask dog craps in your yard. Just say no to the "system".


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

RDO said:


> Yeah, you're such a rebel!  You probably won't even complain when I pass you on the trail with my two stroke dirt bike (which will have its own mask) and my three mask dog craps in your yard. Just say no to the "system".


jokes aside&#8230;

How does ebike that goes slower than my Tallboy 4 downhill presents more danger to you?

Is it the weight?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't think the weight is the issue. I'm fairly light and own a lightish Levo SL and am sure I weigh less than a lot of riders on their heavy downhill acoustic bikes. 

I think the hangup has to do with motorized vs. non-motorized and how they're going to enforce those distinctions. Am pretty sure in time Ebikes will be legal everywhere.

I feel there is opposition amongst many because it's just going to make it harder and harder to get away from people. You know the concept of "overtourism". At least with just muscle power there was some natural limitation on crowding. I know it's not right and kind of anti-populist, but sad for some nevertheless.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

You been to Kanuga lately? Last time I was there the trails were baked. It’s not really my gig there, but fun every now and then.


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

RDO said:


> Yeah, you're such a rebel!  You probably won't even complain when I pass you on the trail with my two stroke dirt bike (which will have its own mask) and my three mask dog craps in your yard. Just say no to the "system".


jokes aside&#8230;

How does ebike that goes slower than my Tallboy 4 downhill presents more danger to you?

Cut


RDO said:


> I don't think the weight is the issue. I'm fairly light and own a lightish Levo SL and am sure I weigh less than a lot of riders on their heavy downhill acoustic bikes.
> 
> I think the hangup has to do with motorized vs. non-motorized and how they're going to enforce those distinctions. Am pretty sure in time Ebikes will be legal everywhere.
> 
> I feel there is opposition amongst many because it's just going to make it harder and harder to get away from people. You know the concept of "overtourism". At least with just muscle power there was some natural limitation on crowding. I know it's not right and kind of anti-populist, but sad for some nevertheless.


So&#8230;. A fit person is allowed to get away from everyone, and let's say someone who was injured serving in the military, and need electric motor assist to ride is not allowed to get there?

makes zero sense.

what are we regulating.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Gutch said:


> You been to Kanuga lately? Last time I was there the trails were baked. It's not really my gig there, but fun every now and then.


Not really my scene either. Joined for a month when we first got our bikes, but it's been a while. What do mean "baked"?

Did make it to Fire Mountain last week, you were right, it was a blast. Unfortunately forgot my helmet so had to go easier than usual.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Highlander530 said:


> ...
> So&#8230;. A fit person is allowed to get away from everyone, and let's say someone who was injured serving in the military, and need electric motor assist to ride is not allowed to get there?
> 
> makes zero sense.
> ...


They're not regulating them because of that. There's a disabilities act that allows wheel chairs and other motorized devices access. Maybe they broaden the definition.

My suspicion as to why they're being regulated is because of the need to make legal distinctions between different classes of Ebikes and how they fit in the trail system. You do know that there are electric motorcycles and some Ebikes will hit 50mph or more. At any rate I'm just guessing, but I'm sure it has nothing to do with your "So...A fit person..." statement.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Highlander530 said:


> makes zero sense.
> 
> what are we regulating.


Self appointed gatekeepers ?


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

Completely agree, but….
Electic mountain bikes are already regulated. They don’t go over 20 mph.
So…. Once again. What are we regulating? Whay harm can emtb do on the trail that a regular mountain bike Cant?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Highlander530 said:


> Completely agree, but&#8230;.
> Electic mountain bikes are already regulated. They don't go over 20 mph.
> So&#8230;. Once again. What are we regulating? Whay harm can emtb do on the trail that a regular mountain bike Cant?


You're fixated on trail harm. Not going to rewrite what I've already written.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Furthermore horses do more damage than either type of bike.


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

RDO said:


> You're fixated on trail harm. Not going to rewrite what I've already written.


I asked you a simple question. What are you regulating? Regulations exist for a reason. What is it?
There were plenty of people like you in the 80s, trying hard to come up with a reason to keep snowboarders away from the slopes.


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

mlx john said:


> Self appointed gatekeepers 🙄


Amen my brother.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Highlander530 said:


> I asked you a simple question. What are you regulating? Regulations exist for a reason. What is it?
> There were plenty of people like you in the 80s, trying hard to come up with a reason to keep snowboarders away from the slopes.


First of all I'm not regulating anything. The powers that be are regulating the definition of motorized vs. non-motorized and how granular they make those definitions.

I honestly tried to answer your questions and ignore your crap about masks, the law and now we've got "people like you..." thrown in. FWIW, I've snowboarded plenty. You'll get no more out of me.


----------



## Highlander530 (Apr 16, 2018)

Regulations exist to provide safety to the public.
It’s the only reason for them to exist!
What safety threats do eMTBs present?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Highlander530 said:


> Regulations exist to provide safety to the public.
> It's the only reason for them to exist!
> What safety threats do eMTBs present?


Hey, RDO owns ebikes and mtbs, so let's all just try and get along. I believe the hard decision is what maybe allowed a Class 1? Then how do you regulate the VERY small IMO, percentage of people ripping class 2 and 3? I own a class 1 and do not feel I do any more damage to the forest than anyone else. It will come down to self policing. Some areas are heavily visited and some you never see any other riders, depends on how much area and people are there IMO. But no doubt I would love to see Class 1 allowed everywhere . I'm sure the bike shops, restaurants, bars and lodging would as well. However, when you live there, you don't want all the hype. I get it. Ramble over!


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Hey, RDO owns ebikes and mtbs, so let's all just try and get along.


✅

BTW, my post was not directed to RDO. It was in reference to the many silly arguments anti-ebikers make.

Back on topic.... The SL has enough power for me. Recently had a charger go bad, LBS replaced it immediately, no questions asked.

They've also done all of the firmware updates while I wait, no waiting 2 weeks to get the bike back. Very gracious of them.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The SL would have plenty of power for me but I don't ever find the full-power thing fun and I usually use the lowest setting. I think that SL suspension is better too. I like the Rise and the support thing does not worry me much though. For me, the suspension is important and also, I think about the ability to carry an extra battery on long rides. I ride regular bikes a lot more so that is why the power thing is not a plus, usually. I like that regular MTB feel though admittedly, it is nice to ease on on some long climbs and fire roads on long rides. I used to lean towards the Rise for the extra power but now I am leaning towards the Levo SL for its more active suspension. I like active on e-bikes and not necessarily as much on regular mountain bikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mlx john said:


> ✅
> 
> BTW, my post was not directed to RDO. It was in reference to the many silly arguments anti-ebikers make.
> 
> ...


?? That's awesome customer service, the way it should be.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I may be the oddball here, but I love the planted feel of the FF. I owned the Rise, and although a great bike, like the SL, it didn’t have that feel that I’ve ridden for the last five years.


----------



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Launchrider (Jun 6, 2020)

I am curious if the big S is going to update the Levo SL this year with potentially a bit more travel, adjustable geometry more akin to the Stumpy Evo. I would like to pull the trigger on one of these bikes but would like something just a little more aggressive, slacker head angle, a little longer, but still in a light weight package.


----------



## funks (Jun 2, 2007)

I just wish Specialized fixes the LEVO SL with a new version, go S-Sizing (instead of the current S,M,L,XL), and fix the geometry (65 degree, maybe a 77 degree STA). Maybe even go the same route with Orbea with putting in a bigger motor but restricting the firmware for less power (Orbea's been able to keep the weight down even with the full EP8 motor). Orbea has the same problem with the sizing as well 'L" a tad small, and XL too big.


----------

